# My Shad tank for keeping Shad alive after cast net.



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

Here you go

_https://youtu.be/U8M0EtITKM0_


----------



## Scootzu (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice, now let's see a video with the shad in it


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 29, 2015)

Scootzu said:


> Very nice, now let's see a video with the shad in it


Here is a video of Shad in the tank and using them to catch a 44lb Striper. :LOL2: 
https://youtu.be/7HPTQT-H210


----------



## Abraham (Apr 29, 2015)

[youtube]U8M0EtITKM0&feature[/youtube]

[youtube]7HPTQT-H210&feature[/youtube]


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 30, 2015)

Abraham said:


> [youtube]U8M0EtITKM0&feature[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]7HPTQT-H210&feature[/youtube]


Thanks again Abraham... I only know how to paste a link on the site! How do you embedd the link like that? Cool stuff


----------

